# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess Ethnicity

## tahir0010

Guess his ethnicity. https://s6.postimg.org/rqghhb2gx/123.jpg https://s6.postimg.org/5318b5mwx/234.png https://s6.postimg.org/7lmxbu8n5/567.jpg Here he is on the right https://s6.postimg.org/g56b9lgzl/8910.jpg https://s6.postimg.org/gj7n97135/101112.jpg

----------


## Angela

Northwest European of some sort, most probably British Isles. I don't know if that's what he is, but that's another story.

----------


## amenhotep

anglo saxon

----------


## tahir0010

Not quiet it's in Europe but not north western.

----------


## amenhotep

hungarian or near?

----------


## tahir0010

You are close.

----------


## IronSide

Albanian, or maybe not.

----------


## LeBrok

This is pan-European face.

----------


## IronSide

Good job LeBrok, you are close  :Grin:

----------


## Angela

I change my mind. The bones of the face are too coarse for most people of the British Isles. I'd say somewhere in eastern Europe or the Balkans.

----------


## LeBrok

> Good job LeBrok, you are close


Am I good or what?! At least I'll be close.
Looking at all the pictures this time, I'd say Balkans. However he has straight and slanted forehead more popular closer to Caucasus. Perhaps he is from Turkey after all, or Turks of Bulgaria?

----------


## IronSide

I also thought Caucasus, compare him with president of Chechnya, but that guy probably had other elements.

----------


## tahir0010

Yes he is from the Balkans specifically Bosnia, but as you all pointed out he does have some very northwestern European features. So I'm sure there is some admixture.

----------


## BalkanPower

im from balkan and i think he looks bosnian because of his facial features

----------


## Yetos

indeed
he looks balkanic,

----------


## Nik

He actually looks Balkanic to me only in the 2nd picture. Other than that, I'd agree with Lebrok on Pan-European.

----------


## MOESAN

My first choice would have been North Caucasus; some 'brünnoid' traces (trend towards larger upper faces than cousins 'capelloids' more occidental; :so some Steppics heritage?), not typically Bosnian in any way for me - but look and ethny are not always tightly tied in individuals as we know -
&: "balkan" si not very valuable to determine types: there has been so much crossings there, but not always the same statistical results according to regions: typical Bosniak in my mind is very different from typical Thracia Bulgarian by instance...

----------


## Yetos

> My first choice would have been North Caucasus; some 'brünnoid' traces (trend towards larger upper faces than cousins 'capelloids' more occidental; :so some Steppics heritage?), not typically Bosnian in any way for me - but look and ethny are not always tightly tied in individuals as we know -
> &: "balkan" si not very valuable to determine types: there has been so much crossings there, but not always the same statistical results according to regions: typical Bosniak in my mind is very different from typical Thracia Bulgarian by instance...



no not typical Balkanic, indeed
but has a typical of some Aromani tribes 
and is quite spread look, not primary offcourse in areas like NW Bulgaria, inland Croatia, Serbia Bosnia in Slav Makedonia Aromani and in N Greece Aromani.
I do not know about N Albania and Montenegro, never beeen there

----------


## Apsurdistan

He looks pretty typical Bosnian to me, except the beard. Typical devout Muslim and Wahabi beard. Or as Bosnians say Vehabije.

----------


## BalkanPower

but yeah i see why people said anglo saxon he kinda resembles a converted english guy

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

Ok as Ethnicity: could be Yugoslav or Bulgarian... around and further.
I agree with the comments for the beard, -from an ethnographic perspective.
Anthropologicaly i would say that he is mostly Dinarid Mediterranoid -Nordo/Atlantoid.






an other sample below, not far from the previous
a possibly
Mediterranid Dinarid - Armeno/Atlantoid








APOCALYPTERIA (Apocalyptic action)
He is Bold, with great "B".








and he love Souvlaki all the Mediterranides love it....

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

Something went wrong with the set of pictures... at least the good one is the last

----------


## Milan.M

He look Bosnian by origin indeed,but probably living in Turkey.

----------


## MOESAN

> He looks pretty typical Bosnian to me, except the beard. Typical devout Muslim and Wahabi beard. Or as Bosnians say Vehabije.


i don't say it could not be seen in Bosnia, but he doesn't seem typical to me... all the way it's possible something akin to this type participated in the 'dinaric' more or less stable smelted type...

----------


## New Englander

Looks Dinarid. Would have said France or Italy...

----------

